# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور ریاضی یا تجربی؟؟؟

## mohammad_kh199

*سلام به همه دوستان

من گرفتار یه وضعیتی شدم میخواستم ببینم کسی هست مشورتی کنه باهام یا کمکی کنه؟؟؟

من 27 سالمه تو این سالها گرفتار وضعیت خانوادم بودم و کار کردم و سرمایه جمع کردم پشتوانه مالی دارم آدم درس خونیم و تحصیلات خوب داشتن برام مهمه سال اولی که کنکور دادم هم رتبم 4500 شده بود تقریبا و ژنتیک قبول شده بودم که نرفتم بخاطر شرایط خانواده ام

حالا اومدم دوباره کنکور بدم اما تو این سالها انقدر ازین مملکت کشیدم و چیزایی دیدم نسبت به دوستانم که مهاجرت کردن و زندگیاشون نمیگم عالی اما با آرامش و بی دغدغه سپری میشه بعضیا هم کاملا مرفه شدن و زندگیشون عالیه منم افتادم تو این فکر که بتونم مهاجرت کنم اما با سه رشته اول تجربی امکان مهاجرت بشدت سخته و درآمدش تو ایران به اندازه کافی خوب هست که ممکنه یکی مثل من تو سن 35 سالگی پشیمون بشه....تا الانم حسابی درس خوندم برای تجربی ولی چند وقتیه یعنی چند ماهه این فکر تو سرم هست که کنکور ریاضی بدم و بتونم مهاجرت کنم این یچیز سلیقه ایه و به شخصه برای من با چیزایی که دیدم و کشیدم مهاجرت رو به موندن ترجیح میدم.....حالا از یه طرفم میترسم تو 32-33 سالگی یه موقع ویزا ندن بگن دیره اما اداره های مهاجرت میگن ربطی نداره رزومه خوب باشه اوکیه.

حالا شما باشید اینکارو میکنید؟؟ خب خیلیا میگن که مهندسی توش اصلا خبری نیست حتی اگر شریف قبول بشی و خیلیا با دکترای مهندسی میان سمت پزشکی اما منم در مورد پزشکی تحقیقاتی که کردم از خود پزشکها و دانشجوها واقعا وضعیت خوبی نداره یعنی از لحاظ درامد به هر کسی راه نمیدن (مافیا پیدا کرده) و راه طولانی و طاقت فرسایی داره به قول معروف عشق واقعی میخواد....میخواستم ببینم شما تجربیاتی دارین؟؟؟ سن برام مهم نیست بیشتر بین موندن و رفتن و خب درآمد میچرخه ذهنم

ممنون میشم از پاسختون.
*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *سلام به همه دوستانمن گرفتار یه وضعیتی شدم میخواستم ببینم کسی هست مشورتی کنه باهام یا کمکی کنه؟؟؟من 27 سالمه تو این سالها گرفتار وضعیت خانوادم بودم و کار کردم و سرمایه جمع کردم پشتوانه مالی دارم آدم درس خونیم و تحصیلات خوب داشتن برام مهمه سال اولی که کنکور دادم هم رتبم 4500 شده بود تقریبا و ژنتیک قبول شده بودم که نرفتم بخاطر شرایط خانواده امحالا اومدم دوباره کنکور بدم اما تو این سالها انقدر ازین مملکت کشیدم و چیزایی دیدم نسبت به دوستانم که مهاجرت کردن و زندگیاشون نمیگم عالی اما با آرامش و بی دغدغه سپری میشه بعضیا هم کاملا مرفه شدن و زندگیشون عالیه منم افتادم تو این فکر که بتونم مهاجرت کنم اما با سه رشته اول تجربی امکان مهاجرت بشدت سخته و درآمدش تو ایران به اندازه کافی خوب هست که ممکنه یکی مثل من تو سن 35 سالگی پشیمون بشه....تا الانم حسابی درس خوندم برای تجربی ولی چند وقتیه یعنی چند ماهه این فکر تو سرم هست که کنکور ریاضی بدم و بتونم مهاجرت کنم این یچیز سلیقه ایه و به شخصه برای من با چیزایی که دیدم و کشیدم مهاجرت رو به موندن ترجیح میدم.....حالا از یه طرفم میترسم تو 32-33 سالگی یه موقع ویزا ندن بگن دیره اما اداره های مهاجرت میگن ربطی نداره رزومه خوب باشه اوکیه.حالا شما باشید اینکارو میکنید؟؟ خب خیلیا میگن که مهندسی توش اصلا خبری نیست حتی اگر شریف قبول بشی و خیلیا با دکترای مهندسی میان سمت پزشکی اما منم در مورد پزشکی تحقیقاتی که کردم از خود پزشکها و دانشجوها واقعا وضعیت خوبی نداره یعنی از لحاظ درامد به هر کسی راه نمیدن (مافیا پیدا کرده) و راه طولانی و طاقت فرسایی داره به قول معروف عشق واقعی میخواد....میخواستم ببینم شما تجربیاتی دارین؟؟؟ سن برام مهم نیست بیشتر بین موندن و رفتن و خب درآمد میچرخه ذهنمممنون میشم از پاسختون.*


شما با توجه به اینکه گفتی پشتوانه مالی خوبی داری به نظرم برو رشته پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی رو از صفر تو یکی از کشورهای خارجی که احتمال اقامتش بالاست بخون.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> _شما با توجه به اینکه گفتی پشتوانه مالی خوبی داری به نظرم برو رشته پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی رو از صفر تو یکی از کشورهای خارجی که احتمال اقامتش بالاست بخون._


این امکان برام وجود نداره متاسفانه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## _.Reza._

یه ضرب المثل هست میگه
هنوز اسب نخریده فکر پالونشه
تو 3 رشته رو قبول شو مهاجرتت با من
خیلی کشورا تو سر میزنن واسه پزشک 
قطر بفهمه رو هوا بردتت خیلی جاهای دیگ هم همینطور
من نمیدونم دوستات چجوری رفتن ولی مهاجرت با مهندسی کار حضرت فیله
بیشتر اینایی که اقدام میکنن موفق نمیشن که برن

----------


## mlt

حالا روی هوا که نمیبرنت اول باید آزمون بدی اگررر قبول شدی باید دنبال کارفرما بگردی


> یه ضرب المثل هست میگه
> هنوز اسب نخریده فکر پالونشه
> تو 3 رشته رو قبول شو مهاجرتت با من
> خیلی کشورا تو سر میزنن واسه پزشک 
> قطر بفهمه رو هوا بردتت خیلی جاهای دیگ هم همینطور
> من نمیدونم دوستات چجوری رفتن ولی مهاجرت با مهندسی کار حضرت فیله
> بیشتر اینایی که اقدام میکنن موفق نمیشن که برن

----------


## mlt

توی تجربی بیوتکنولوژی و میکروبیولوژی دیدم مهاجرت کردن

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> یه ضرب المثل هست میگه
> هنوز اسب نخریده فکر پالونشه
> تو 3 رشته رو قبول شو مهاجرتت با من
> خیلی کشورا تو سر میزنن واسه پزشک 
> قطر بفهمه رو هوا بردتت خیلی جاهای دیگ هم همینطور
> من نمیدونم دوستات چجوری رفتن ولی مهاجرت با مهندسی کار حضرت فیله
> بیشتر اینایی که اقدام میکنن موفق نمیشن که برن


 :Yahoo (21):  *دقیقا برعکسه ها مهندسی ها اکثرا میرن یعنی اصلا طرف میره مهندسی که بره بعد شما میگی با پزشکی راحته با پزشکی کار حضرت فیله کلی باید آزمون معادلسازی بدن*

----------


## paradise.

حاجی همینطوری که نمیشه ....بشین ببین به چی علاقه داری ....ولی بنظرم اصلا طرف ریاضی نرو ....
به حرف  های ادمای اینجا هم اصلا اهمیت نده اکثرشون از چیزی سر در نمیارن ولی حرف میزنن ...

اگه مهاجرت با مهندسی کار حضرت فیل باشه با رشته های تجربی که دیگه فراتر از غیر ممکنه ....

----------


## paradise.

حاجی همینطوری که نمیشه ....بشین ببین به چی علاقه داری ....ولی بنظرم اصلا طرف ریاضی نرو ....
به حرف  های ادمای اینجا هم اصلا اهمیت نده اکثرشون از چیزی سر در نمیارن ولی حرف میزنن ...

اگه مهاجرت با مهندسی کار حضرت فیل باشه با رشته های تجربی که دیگه فراتر از غیر ممکنه ....

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> حاجی همینطوری که نمیشه ....بشین ببین به چی علاقه داری ....ولی بنظرم اصلا طرف ریاضی نرو ....
> به حرف  های ادمای اینجا هم اصلا اهمیت نده اکثرشون از چیزی سر در نمیارن ولی حرف میزنن ...
> 
> اگه مهاجرت با مهندسی کار حضرت فیل باشه با رشته های تجربی که دیگه فراتر از غیر ممکنه ....


یعنی ریاضی اوضاعش خرابه؟؟؟ پزشکی بخونی تو ایران بمونی با این مملکتی که شب بخوابی صبح پامیشی همه چی زیر و رو شده.....خودم نمیدونم چیکار کنم اون حاشیه امن داره ولی بچه های مهندسی راحت میرن با رزومه خوب میرن راحت

----------


## paradise.

> یعنی ریاضی اوضاعش خرابه؟؟؟ پزشکی بخونی تو ایران بمونی با این مملکتی که شب بخوابی صبح پامیشی همه چی زیر و رو شده.....خودم نمیدونم چیکار کنم اون حاشیه امن داره ولی بچه های مهندسی راحت میرن با رزومه خوب میرن راحت


نمیگم وضعش بده ...فک کردم چون علاقه ای زیادی نداری دلسرد بشی

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> نمیگم وضعش بده ...فک کردم چون علاقه ای زیادی نداری دلسرد بشی



نمیدونم والا پزشکی هم بچه های پزشکی خیلی ازش مینالن و بشدتم طولانیه یعنی من برم تا 40 سالگی هم تموم نمیشه دندونم علاقه ندارم اونجور شاید دارو ولی کلا تو پس ذهنم این هست که اینجا روزای خوش نداره زندگی

----------


## mlt

با توجه به اینکه با هیچی حال نمیکنی و فقط دنبال رفتنی.پناهنده شو :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94): 


> نمیدونم والا پزشکی هم بچه های پزشکی خیلی ازش مینالن و بشدتم طولانیه یعنی من برم تا 40 سالگی هم تموم نمیشه دندونم علاقه ندارم اونجور شاید دارو ولی کلا تو پس ذهنم این هست که اینجا روزای خوش نداره زندگی

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> با توجه به اینکه با هیچی حال نمیکنی و فقط دنبال رفتنی.پناهنده شو



باشه

----------


## _.Reza._

> *دقیقا برعکسه ها مهندسی ها اکثرا میرن یعنی اصلا طرف میره مهندسی که بره بعد شما میگی با پزشکی راحته با پزشکی کار حضرت فیله کلی باید آزمون معادلسازی بدن*


مهندسی ها اکثرا میخوان برن چون شرایط کاری اینجا افتضاح است و کار گیر صدتا یکی نمیاد طرف مجبوره بره...... واسه همینه هرچی مهندسه از دم همه اقدام کردن چون الاماشالله چیزی که زیاده منهدس بیکاره
ولی پزشکی که اینجا سالی خداتومن کاسبی میکنه و هر روز واسش شب عیده دلش درد میکنه بره تو غربت خب همینجا میمونه پولش رو پارو میکنه
بعدشم یجوری آزمون معادل سازی میگی یکی ندونه فکر میکنه وای چخبره
امتحان هاروارد که نمیخوای بدی
کلا70 تا سوال میدنت پخمه تر از خودت هم که رو زمین نباشه 50% رو که میزنی.....با همین قبولی
شما اول برو بفهم دنیا چه خبره بعد بیا منو نصیحت کن

----------


## Amir_H80

> مهندسی ها اکثرا میخوان برن چون شرایط کاری اینجا افتضاح است و کار گیر صدتا یکی نمیاد طرف مجبوره بره...... واسه همینه هرچی مهندسه از دم همه اقدام کردن چون الاماشالله چیزی که زیاده منهدس بیکاره
> ولی پزشکی که اینجا سالی خداتومن کاسبی میکنه و هر روز واسش شب عیده دلش درد میکنه بره تو غربت خب همینجا میمونه پولش رو پارو میکنه
> بعدشم یجوری آزمون معادل سازی میگی یکی ندونه فکر میکنه وای چخبره
> امتحان هاروارد که نمیخوای بدی
> کلا70 تا سوال میدنت پخمه تر از خودت هم که رو زمین نباشه 50% رو که میزنی.....با همین قبولی
> شما اول برو بفهم دنیا چه خبره بعد بیا منو نصیحت کن


*پزشکی معلوم نیست وضعیتش در ۱۰ یا ۱۵ سال آینده چجوری باشه. یک وقت دیدی یه مسئولی چهار پنج سال بعد اومد تصویب کرد به جای پنج هزار تا پزشکی میخوایم پنجاه هزار تا بگیریم از این بعد!! دقیقاً مثل کاری که با مهندسی کردن.‌*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> مهندسی ها اکثرا میخوان برن چون شرایط کاری اینجا افتضاح است و کار گیر صدتا یکی نمیاد طرف مجبوره بره...... واسه همینه هرچی مهندسه از دم همه اقدام کردن چون الاماشالله چیزی که زیاده منهدس بیکاره
> ولی پزشکی که اینجا سالی خداتومن کاسبی میکنه و هر روز واسش شب عیده دلش درد میکنه بره تو غربت خب همینجا میمونه پولش رو پارو میکنه
> بعدشم یجوری آزمون معادل سازی میگی یکی ندونه فکر میکنه وای چخبره
> امتحان هاروارد که نمیخوای بدی
> کلا70 تا سوال میدنت پخمه تر از خودت هم که رو زمین نباشه 50% رو که میزنی.....با همین قبولی
> شما اول برو بفهم دنیا چه خبره بعد بیا منو نصیحت کن



ببین من کلا باهات دعوایی ندارم خب؟؟ همه رو میشه شست گذاشت کنار تاپیک هم مودبانه نوشتم و مودبانه مشورت خواستم.....من نصیحتت نکردم چیزی که هست رو گفتم نمیدونم چند سالته ولی قطعا بی تجربه ای
شما برو یسر ببین usmle چیه اول بعد بیا اینجا برای من از آزمونهای معادلسازی بگو...ضمن اینکه حتی اگرم قبول شی تخصص های تاپ نمیتونی چون اونا مال خودشونه مگر موارد خاص اکثرا میرن سمت داخلی میتونی سرچ کنی اینارو.....درضمن پزشکی که شما میبینی مال سی سال پیشه طرف پیر اون کاره نه کسی که تازه فارغ التحصیل شده خداد تومن دربیاره اینم باز میتونی بری بپرسی چارتا دورو اطرافتو نبین وضعیت دندون قطعا بهتره

----------


## Amir_H80

> ببین من کلا باهات دعوایی ندارم خب؟؟ همه رو میشه شست گذاشت کنار تاپیک هم مودبانه نوشتم و مودبانه مشورت خواستم.....من نصیحتت نکردم چیزی که هست رو گفتم نمیدونم چند سالته ولی قطعا بی تجربه ایشما برو یسر ببین usmle چیه اول بعد بیا اینجا برای من از آزمونهای معادلسازی بگو...ضمن اینکه حتی اگرم قبول شی تخصص های تاپ نمیتونی چون اونا مال خودشونه مگر موارد خاص اکثرا میرن سمت داخلی میتونی سرچ کنی اینارو.....درضمن پزشکی که شما میبینی مال سی سال پیشه طرف پیر اون کاره نه کسی که تازه فارغ التحصیل شده خداد تومن دربیاره اینم باز میتونی بری بپرسی چارتا دورو اطرافتو نبین وضعیت دندون قطعا بهتره


اکثر متخصص های کشورهای خارجی مثل کانادا بالای ۲۰۰ هزار دلار در سال درآمد دارن یعنی سالی ۶ میلیارد تومن .جراحی ها حتی ۴۰۰ یا ۵۰۰ هزار دلار هم درآمد دارن . الان اکثر متخصصهای ارتوپدی و جراحی و زیبایی داخل ایران سالی ۱ میلیارد هم درآمد ندارن. به جز چندتا از معروفاشون.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اکثر متخصص های کشورهای خارجی مثل کانادا بالای ۲۰۰ هزار دلار در سال درآمد دارن یعنی سالی ۶ میلیارد تومن .جراحی ها حتی ۴۰۰ یا ۵۰۰ هزار دلار هم درآمد دارن . الان اکثر متخصصهای ارتوپدی و جراحی و زیبایی داخل ایران سالی ۱ میلیارد هم درآمد ندارن. به جز چندتا از معروفاشون.


*
تو ایران من سراغ دارم جراح زیبایی ماهیانه 6 میلیارد در میاره اونایی که تو مافیا هستن تو پزشکی ایران درامدشون ماهیانه میلیاردی اما خودشون رو راه میدن بچه ها و فامیلشون نه هرکس شما باید برای طبابت تو بیمارستان خصوص سهام بخری اون سهام رو نمیفروشن الان پس باید قراردادی کار کنی خیلیا اینارو نمیدونن امتیاز مطب زدن تو شهرای بزرگ یچیز عجیب غریبه وضعیت پزشکی در کل خرابه خیلیا نمیدونن فقط پزشکای معروف رو میبینن اما دندون خوبه فعلا....

در ضمن منکر درامد نیستم به هیچ وجه تو آمریکا جراح ارتوپد و بیهوشی تا 600 هزار دلار در سال درامد داره اما ایرانیا به اونجاها نمیرسن معمولا مگر تو خود اونجا پزشکی رو استارت شده باشن از اول نه برای تخصص.....ضریب درامدی باید بگیریم به نظرم تو ایران پزشکی میانگین درامدش 15 الی 20 تومن ماهیانه و دندون رو 50 میچرخه اما دکترای مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف رو 6 اینا میچرخه این نسبت درامد رو شما تو امریکا پیدا نمیکنی اونی که مهارت بالا تو کامپیوتر داره در امریکا درامدش تا 200 هزارتا در سال میره به راحتی تو توییتر میتونین سرچ کنین یا لینکدین حتی ولی تو ایران ازین خبرا نیست که نیست*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> تو ایران من سراغ دارم جراح زیبایی ماهیانه 6 میلیارد در میاره اونایی که تو مافیا هستن تو پزشکی ایران درامدشون ماهیانه میلیاردی اما خودشون رو راه میدن بچه ها و فامیلشون نه هرکس شما باید برای طبابت تو بیمارستان خصوص سهام بخری اون سهام رو نمیفروشن الان پس باید قراردادی کار کنی خیلیا اینارو نمیدونن امتیاز مطب زدن تو شهرای بزرگ یچیز عجیب غریبه وضعیت پزشکی در کل خرابه خیلیا نمیدونن فقط پزشکای معروف رو میبینن اما دندون خوبه فعلا....
> 
> در ضمن منکر درامد نیستم به هیچ وجه تو آمریکا جراح ارتوپد و بیهوشی تا 600 هزار دلار در سال درامد داره اما ایرانیا به اونجاها نمیرسن معمولا مگر تو خود اونجا پزشکی رو استارت شده باشن از اول نه برای تخصص.....ضریب درامدی باید بگیریم به نظرم تو ایران پزشکی میانگین درامدش 15 الی 20 تومن ماهیانه و دندون رو 50 میچرخه اما دکترای مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف رو 6 اینا میچرخه این نسبت درامد رو شما تو امریکا پیدا نمیکنی اونی که مهارت بالا تو کامپیوتر داره در امریکا درامدش تا 200 هزارتا در سال میره به راحتی تو توییتر میتونین سرچ کنین یا لینکدین حتی ولی تو ایران ازین خبرا نیست که نیست*


باز حالا کامپیوتر (فقط گرایش نرم افزار) و برنامه نویسی میشه همون ۶ ، ۷ تومن رو دربیاری ، مهندسای عمران و شیمی چی بگن؟البته اونایی رو میگم که سرمایه و پارتی ندارن. هرکی میره عمران یا شیمی شریف و تهران به احتمال زیاد مجبور به مهاجرت میشه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> باز حالا کامپیوتر (فقط گرایش نرم افزار) و برنامه نویسی میشه همون ۶ ، ۷ تومن رو دربیاری ، مهندسای عمران و شیمی چی بگن؟البته اونایی رو میگم که سرمایه و پارتی ندارن. هرکی میره عمران یا شیمی شریف و تهران به احتمال زیاد مجبور به مهاجرت میشه.


*مهندسی عمران پارتی داشته باشی خوبه ولی در کل ایران فقط خدمات درمانی جوابه....اما به نظر من ورق برمیگرده در چند سال آینده، کشور رو مهندسی میسازه نه پزشکی این یه واقعیته اما بهش هیچ بهایی نمیدن همین الان وضع پزشکی مساعد نیست مثل قبل بلایی که سر دندون هم خواهد اومد به مرور الان تو خارج ماشین لرنینگ و دیپ لرنینگ و بیوانفورماتیک چه بازاری داره و چه دنیایی ساخته همین بیوانفورماتیک اگر نبود واکسن هم به این سرعت نبود و کرونا سریع تشخیص داده نمیشد اما تو ایران اصلا طرف نمیدونه اینا چی هست فکر میکنن واکسن رو پزشکا میسازن اینا فقط یه مهر بگیرن برن تو اتاق بشینن فقطم بخاطر پول مریض بدبخت رو بدبخت تر کنن*

----------


## _.Reza._

> ببین من کلا باهات دعوایی ندارم خب؟؟ همه رو میشه شست گذاشت کنار تاپیک هم مودبانه نوشتم و مودبانه مشورت خواستم.....من نصیحتت نکردم چیزی که هست رو گفتم نمیدونم چند سالته ولی قطعا بی تجربه ای
> شما برو یسر ببین usmle چیه اول بعد بیا اینجا برای من از آزمونهای معادلسازی بگو...ضمن اینکه حتی اگرم قبول شی تخصص های تاپ نمیتونی چون اونا مال خودشونه مگر موارد خاص اکثرا میرن سمت داخلی میتونی سرچ کنی اینارو.....درضمن پزشکی که شما میبینی مال سی سال پیشه طرف پیر اون کاره نه کسی که تازه فارغ التحصیل شده خداد تومن دربیاره اینم باز میتونی بری بپرسی چارتا دورو اطرافتو نبین وضعیت دندون قطعا بهتره


دیر گفتی دیگه من باهات دعوا دارم :Yahoo (94): 
ببین دوست عزیز همین که فکر کردی تجربه به سن و ساله اشتباهه اولته ما هم انداره خودمون تجربه داریم
اولا که آزمون معادل سازی رو خودت اوردی تو بحثت من حرفی ازش نزدم
و اون صحبتی هم که کردم در راستای قطر کردم چون حرفم هم قطر بوده 
چیزی که مسلمه هر جایی شرایط خاص خودشو داره قطر المان کاندا یا هرجای دیگه
دوما که اصلا کسی حرفی درمورد تخصص نزده اینجا بحث ما تحصیل و کار بوده 
تخصص خودش یه مقوله جدایی با کلی حرف
سوما که پول سازی پزشک ربطی به سن و سال اون پزشک نداره 
من تهران نیستم ولی بیا دستت بگیرم ببرم پزشک تو شیراز نشونت میدوم تو 3 روز جلو چشام بالای 250 کار کرده (اونم سال 98) این تازه شیرازشه مسلما تهران هنوز ممکنه بیشتر باشه ناگفته نماند اینا افراد خاصی هستند و شکی توش نیست ولی ربطی به سن نداره بهرحال
پسر عموی خودم 1 سال نشد تموم کرد مستقیم رفت تهران کلی دراورد
فکر نکن هرکی پیرتره و قدیمی تره اون کاسب تره
پزشک پولدار پزشکیه که رو برندینگش کار کنه و این ربطی ب سنش نداره
و کلی حرف دیگه که حوصلم نمیشه بنویسم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> دیر گفتی دیگه من باهات دعوا دارم
> ببین دوست عزیز همین که فکر کردی تجربه به سن و ساله اشتباهه اولته ما هم انداره خودمون تجربه داریم
> اولا که آزمون معادل سازی رو خودت اوردی تو بحثت من حرفی ازش نزدم
> و اون صحبتی هم که کردم در راستای قطر کردم چون حرفم هم قطر بوده 
> چیزی که مسلمه هر جایی شرایط خاص خودشو داره قطر المان کاندا یا هرجای دیگه
> دوما که اصلا کسی حرفی درمورد تخصص نزده اینجا بحث ما تحصیل و کار بوده 
> تخصص خودش یه مقوله جدایی با کلی حرف
> سوما که پول سازی پزشک ربطی به سن و سال اون پزشک نداره 
> من تهران نیستم ولی بیا دستت بگیرم ببرم پزشک تو شیراز نشونت میدوم تو 3 روز جلو چشام بالای 250 کار کرده (اونم سال 98) این تازه شیرازشه مسلما تهران هنوز ممکنه بیشتر باشه ناگفته نماند اینا افراد خاصی هستند و شکی توش نیست ولی ربطی به سن نداره بهرحال
> ...


*اهان این شد با کلیت حرفت موافقم اما تو قرن الان واسه پول سمت پزشکی رفتن خریته محض مگر پارتی داشته باشی پدرت پزشک باشه فامیلات و ازین حرفا میتونین توییتر سر بزنین و ترند شدن هشتگ ناله های پزشکا رو ببینید شاید 10 درصد وضعشون عالی باشه الان با یه بشگن زدن میشه ماهانه 10 تومن دراورد فقط باید مغزت کار کنه و جربزه داشته باشی درامدای بیشتر حالا بحثش جداست در کل خبری نیست مگر جزو مافیا بشی*

----------


## _.Reza._

> *اهان این شد با کلیت حرفت موافقم اما تو قرن الان واسه پول سمت پزشکی رفتن خریته محض مگر پارتی داشته باشی پدرت پزشک باشه فامیلات و ازین حرفا میتونین توییتر سر بزنین و ترند شدن هشتگ ناله های پزشکا رو ببینید شاید 10 درصد وضعشون عالی باشه الان با یه بشگن زدن میشه ماهانه 10 تومن دراورد فقط باید مغزت کار کنه و جربزه داشته باشی درامدای بیشتر حالا بحثش جداست در کل خبری نیست مگر جزو مافیا بشی*


خیلی بیشتر از 10 درصدشون وضعشون توپه
ولی ضعیف ترین هاش هم از متوسط جامعه شرایط به مراتب بهتری دارن
ناگفته نمونه اکثر پزشکا از اسم و رسمشون و هم چنین موقعیت اجتماعی خوب جهت بقیه کاراشون استفاده میکنن
الان اکثرا معامله ملک و زمین و طلا و ساخت و ساز و خیلی کارای دیگه میکنن 
دوست خودم طلا فروشی داره یکی از دندون پزشک های شهر ماهانه پیشش گردش میلیاردی داره

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خیلی بیشتر از 10 درصدشون وضعشون توپه
> ولی ضعیف ترین هاش هم از متوسط جامعه شرایط به مراتب بهتری دارن
> ناگفته نمونه اکثر پزشکا از اسم و رسمشون و هم چنین موقعیت اجتماعی خوب جهت بقیه کاراشون استفاده میکنن
> الان اکثرا معامله ملک و زمین و طلا و ساخت و ساز و خیلی کارای دیگه میکنن 
> دوست خودم طلا فروشی داره یکی از دندون پزشک های شهر ماهانه پیشش گردش میلیاردی داره


*الان شما دقیقا تو کدوم شهری؟؟ تو همین تهرانش من نمیدونم چرا اینارو نمیبینم اصلا مگر موارد خاصی

درضمن خب ایران که بهشت شغلهای خدمات درمانی حرف من تو تاپیک یچیز دیگه بوده درکل*

----------

